# virtual mail accounts can't recieve e-mail

## Antonioac

ok, I'm so close to getting this set up

following the gentoo doc, Virtual Mailhosting System with Postfix Guide, I finally got things to work!

er, sorta

Local accounts work perfectly, but I don't plan on having any local accounts

Virtual accounts, I can log in, send e-mails, but I can't recieve any e-mails! from itself or any other address.

Here's the information that looks relevant from postfix:

```
Jan  4 18:21:51 [postfix/smtp] 6501B35F96: to=<virtualaccount@domain.com>, relay=none, delay=0, status=bounced (Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=euttech2.com type=A: Host not found)
```

All help is greatly appreciated, thank you

----------

## volrathxp

Do you have dns for these names set up properly?

----------

